# Brute force 750 crankshaft bushing???



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok guys, I've been doing my due dilagents on researching this and am getting conflicting information. I'm in the process of rebuilding my motor with a reman crank, new pistons, bearings, seals and gaskets. Some people say the crank bushing always looks like crap and doesn't need to be replaced and others say its good insurance to get it replaced but expensive.( 200+). Mine looks rough and when I ran I finger around it, metal particles came off on my finger.where the crank rides on this bushing looks fine and isn't scored. Some of you guys have built a ton of these. What's your thoughts. I also have a small u shaped piece missing from the edge of the bushing. Is that normal? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Used to you couldn't get that bushing and they all looked like that. Mine did and I didn't replace it. It hasn't been an issue for me. That being said , if it had been available at the time I did the bottom end on mine I would have replaced it. There are several places you can get it now and then have a machine shop press it in for you. They shouldn't charge you that much just to press out&in that bushing.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with Stogi. Yours is F'ed up and needs replaced...bad. From my understanding, Kawasaki uses this bearing as a thrust for the end play for the crank as well so if that's true, then it may take the machine shop a tad longer to set it correctly with your new crank. I know you can buy these now...just have to Google it.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Web brothers motors will replace it for 155.00 and I assume the set the bushing the same as the one in the case. I believe the new bushing has to be bored to the crank which means sending then both cases and the crank. I would think shipping would be fairly expensive. I think FST also offers this service. I guess it's probably worth the added insurance of getting it replaced. ****. One more thing.


----------



## BigIdaho (Jan 10, 2015)

we just built a brute force 750 and looked at the bushing. My machinist looked at the bushing pressed it out took it over to his extra parts found a cam bushing out of a 4 banger ford and guess what it was the same exact dimensions outside and inside? Hum makes a person wonder here? All he did was machine the grove in the middle and cross drill the holes. Pressed it in and it works perfect. I told him the price of these bushing if you can get them he said I can get a box of 12 for 30 bucks. Took 30 minutes to do the machining.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

What engine did the can bearing come from


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

When i spun a rod and rebuilt my engine (just like your doing), i was also concerned about that bushing. However when i researched it, all i found were used ones on ebay that looked the same condition as mine did. I was told by a few sources that they always looked bad. That being said i ran with it and havent had any problems yet. If you can find a new one go for it,but i wouldnt stress it too much


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

there's a couple places that make them F.S.T. is one of them. I also believe a couple of our sponsor's have them as well


----------

